
Show HN: How to build a complex multithreading framework and your apps - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/buildAll.js
======
tobiu
The main goal was to make the build processes as easy as possible for you.

The new build all program will use:

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/webpack/...](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/webpack/buildDocsExamples.js)

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/webpack/...](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/webpack/buildMyApps.js)

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/webpack/...](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/webpack/buildThemes.js)

[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/webpack/...](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/blob/dev/buildScripts/webpack/buildThreads.js)

and pass command line options or inputs from the inquirer interface.

The sub-programs do support command line options or provide a visual interface
as well.

Under the hood this is triggering a big amount of webpack based tasks.

The package.json now got a lot smaller & more intuitive.

As mentioned before, the main thread addons are in place now as well, so it
got very easy to connect the webworkers driven UI framework neo.mjs to other
libs or frameworks.

[https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/using-js-libraries-
inside-a-...](https://medium.com/@tobiasuhlig/using-js-libraries-inside-a-
multithreading-
environment-835cd8cbc30b?source=friends_link&sk=39450bea5b2c1812a9adb741d7f9e3af)

------
tobiu
side node: obviously, the dev mode of neo lets you run your apps without any
JS builds at all.

node & webpack are just tools for deploying the dist versions, which are
required for FF & Safari.

Your apps & most parts of the framework do not run inside the main thread, but
inside the App (web)worker.

